# www.andreaalbertino.com



## whyamsea88 (Sep 11, 2011)

Dear all,

if you are interested I would like to show you my pictures by means of my new website

a n d r e a a l b e r t i n o | p h o t o g r a p h e r

Thanks,

andrea


----------



## shootnride (Sep 11, 2011)

whyamsea88 said:
			
		

> Dear all,
> 
> if you are interested I would like to show you my pictures by means of my new website
> 
> ...



Party On Andrea
I"ll check it out!
me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,'


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2011)

Dear Andrea,

If you are interested in this site and comments, please post your pictures here.


----------



## whyamsea88 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry, what do you mean?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2011)

Rather than just drop in and try to get some viewers for your site, it would be nice if you would also actually post some pictures here to become a member of the community.


----------



## whyamsea88 (Sep 25, 2011)

Good idea, I'll do so!


----------



## iamroyce (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm gonna check it out. I'm expecting good stuff.


----------

